# big buck off of Beaver Mt



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Got this in an email, it stated buck was taken by Jason Carter with Hunting Fool Magazine.
The guy in the pic does not look like Jason.

Rumors are starting about this but I will not pass them along, only a pic of a big buck.

[attachment=0:13gyjzh4]imagejpeg952.jpg[/attachment:13gyjzh4]


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

It seems every time a buck like that is killed, the rumor mills start running over time.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It was a ranched buck from Alberta and Doyal Moss had his guys run everyone off the mountain so his client could shoot it and pay him 20 grand. SFW is who paid for the buck and ultimately had it transplanted to Utah. :mrgreen: :O•-: :mrgreen: :O•-: 

o-||


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Tex, you forgot about the helicopters involved


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

what?
he tried to kick the finder of this buck off the mountain?
they were cousins?
the finder of the buck was 25 yards from it when carter shot it?
o-||


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

Pull up a seat this is going to get good.


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

OK........ since we are starting rumors..... that buck looks like the big "Bruno" buck that Ilovchuckers "lance" was chasing over on the Henry Unit. Gotta love rumors.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Haven't seen any bucks like this on the beaver. Been there a few times, and it smelled like a fish hatchery though... :O•-:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

What ever that is a brute.


----------



## kokaholic (Apr 18, 2009)

If Doyle Moss has his name attached to it...... Something is fishy.........


----------



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

I heard he took a lead .270 bullet to slow it down, then a broadhead to finish it off. Also he came off of Strawberry Ridge.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

kokaholic said:


> If Doyle Moss has his name attached to it...... Something is fishy.........


Doyle had nothing to do with it. So try not slandering


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Bergy said:


> OK........ since we are starting rumors..... that buck looks like the big "Bruno" buck that Ilovchuckers "lance" was chasing over on the Henry Unit. Gotta love rumors.


its not that buck. that buck was a dink compared to this one!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ruger67 said:


> I heard he took a lead .270 bullet to slow it down, then a broadhead to finish it off. Also he came off of Strawberry Ridge.


not strawberry ridge but off public land " :shock: "

There are no big bucks in Utah! We need to cut are tags and have SFW come to the rescue! o-||


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

just messing with all of you guys I quoted above!

Except the part about no big bucks in Utah I said that sarcastically! -_O-


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't give one **** bit where that buck was shot, I don't care one **** bit how it was shot, but if it ain't the world's largest, the biggest ever, the #1 buck, I simply don't care!
Thanks, Barry


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> I don't give one **** bit where that buck was shot, I don't care one **** bit how it was shot, but if it ain't the world's largest, the biggest ever, the #1 buck, I simply don't care!
> Thanks, Barry


 :shock:


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> I don't give one **** bit where that buck was shot, I don't care one **** bit how it was shot, but if it ain't the world's largest, the biggest ever, the #1 buck, I simply don't care!
> Thanks, Barry


[cricket-cricket]


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

How about this one off the Henries?

http://blog.kingsoutdoorworld.com/


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I heard Tom Miranda and Will Primos combined their forces and killed it above "This is the Place Heritage Park". Because it was in a closed hunting area they decided to go up with Jim Shockey and Stan Potts after dark to retrieve it. Now that they have a true monster on the wall, they have agreed to let Tom Miranda show on his program the actual kill footage, and Jim will air the pack out after dark on his. Should be on tv sometime in late sept just in time for all the muzzleloader hunters to get excited. 

Seriously though, I got the same text, I don't always believe it just because it was forwarded to me. Obviously someone was pissed off and wanted to get back at the hunter for stealing his beer or something.


----------



## bow&muzzyhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Is it me or does his hand look huge. :shock:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

bow&muzzyhunter said:


> Is it me or does his hand look huge. :shock:


Judging from the size of his hands I figured the rack is about 45" wide...hum


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Just talked to Jason this morning. It is 10 x 6 and 30" wide. He shot it at 35 yards. It is all on video so the rumors can be quelled if you get to see the video when they put it out.

He had been watching this buck for a couple of years, he guessed it to be 215 last year, it is 247+. He took a big one last year that was running with this one.

I have known the Carter family for a few years now and they are good people. I knew the rumors were false when I first got the email because it didn't seem like the Jason I knew. He feels bad that the rumors kick in like they do but he knows that is part of the game.

All I can say is congratulations to Jason Carter on a great deer.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Just talked to Jason this morning. It is 10 x 6 and 30" wide. He shot it at 35 yards. It is all on video so the rumors can be quelled if you get to see the video when they put it out.
> 
> He had been watching this buck for a couple of years, he guessed it to be 215 last year, it is 247+. He took a big one last year that was running with this one.
> 
> ...


Yeah...congrats !!

I would have voted 'No' to it being Jason Carter, maybe it's the smile ?? :?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> I would have voted 'No' to it being Jason Carter, maybe it's the smile ??


The guy holding the rack is a friend of Jason's.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

bowgy said:


> > I would have voted 'No' to it being Jason Carter, maybe it's the smile ??
> 
> 
> The guy holding the rack is a friend of Jason's.


D'oh....now I got it !!


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice Buck!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Can't be the ol MOSS CREW! There to busy east of Holden screwing up the Elk Hunters!!


----------

